# ugh- newest two girls



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

So my newest girls willow and echo are 9 weeks old. They were in with males for AT LEAST a week until April 1st when they came to me. They may have been with males their whole life. I know they CAN get pregnant at 5 weeks but was wondering what the chances are of pregnancy at 9 weeks? I will post pictures a bit later and get her weight and keep weighing her.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

pretty good after 7 weeks of age


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh no, you may wanna prepare for babies :/


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I second Kiko's statement. Make sure you've got housing in case it does happen. Even if they aren't pregnant, better safe than sorry.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I am getting housing today. I had to spend yesterday and last night in the hospital with my fiance and when I came home last night to let the dogs out and feed everybody she nipped at me when I went to rub her. Today she is in the hammock/playhouse thing grooming a lot but no babies and she doesn't look that big but with her having her tissues in there, grooming, and having nipped at me I would say it is time to get her moved now! Gah, what is so hard for people to understand about boy+girl= babies!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Poo echo looks ready to pop! She is on day 22 from the last day she was with a male so she should be having them any day now. She is enjoying her extra treats, hasn't made a formal nest at all yet, but seems to have trouble finding a comfortable position to lay in. Hopefully there will be pics of little pink cutties soon. The lady I got her and her sister from said she would take the babies, I said no way! The last thing needed is for all of the female babies to end up like their poor momma, so I am already looking for potential homes. Hopefully another update soon!


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Apr 9, 2011)

Aww, good luck with the babies and their grumpy mama. Lol


----------

